# How to wear pumps without the back always coming off your foot



## StakeEdward (Mar 19, 2011)

I've never really worn pumps, but I want to start. However, when I tried on a bunch of pumps the other day, I could not for the life of me walk in them without my foot coming out of the back of the shoe. It wasn't anything to do with the size, since I tried on ones in 2 different sizes to see. What was I doing wrong?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

Are both feet doing this or just one foot?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 19, 2011)

I work at a shoe store and I can tell you a solution!

There are two possibilities... you can either wear a half insole (also called a ball of foot cushion) under the front of your foot. This will make your foot slide back in the shoe and fill out that extra space. But this can, in certain shoes, make the toes feel cramped. If this is the case, try a heel grip. They fit around the inner back of the pump (where the back of your heel is) and closes that gap. Either one should work! Also note that most people have one foot slightly bigger than the other.. in this case, buy pairs of shoes that fit perfectly to your larger foot, and then use fitting aids to "close the gaps" for the smaller foot - the aim is to have one pair perfect and one pair loose, which you can fix, rather than one pair perfect and one pair tight, which doesn't really go away.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 20, 2011)

Ball or foot cushion works great.  There are also insoles for heels that are not very thick but "fills" up the shoe a bit.


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you. It's on both feet - I am wondering if it's because the heels on the ones I've tried are so high &amp; I'm not walking in them correctly.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 20, 2011)

I think that the shoes may be too big. However; if you use a gel cushion, it will only make the shoe too tight. When you tried them on, did you wear a pair of socks or stockings? I am also curious, would you say that your feet are fairly narrow? I would kindly suggest to them and ask them to allow you to exchange the shoes for a pair that fits.


----------



## StakeEdward (Mar 20, 2011)

I tried them on both barefoot &amp; with the little pantyhose things they have available. I don't think my feet are narrow. I did buy a pair of pumps yesterday that fits me perfectly, but the heel is only 2.5" or so as compared to the 4" that I had been trying on. So maybe I'm not walking in the taller ones correctly?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 20, 2011)

It is more than likely the design of the shoe. The front part, where the arch meets the back maybe a little longer. May I ask (and I don't mean to pry) where did you purchase these shoes? This has happened to me. It happens with very few labels, but I had purchased two pairs of Charlotte Russe shoes (pumps) and I noticed that my heel was flipping out the back. My ex boyfriend bought me a pair of Dior pumps and they fit great. The heels are 6' on the Dior pumps, whereas; on the Charlotte Russe pumps they were only 3'. Recently I found some affordable pumps at TJ Maxx and they fit my feet amazingly and they possessed a 5 and a half inch heel. I noticed that the arch was balanced. If you notice the front looking smaller than the back and there is more room in the back, you will end up with your heel flipping out. This can also happen if the width is actually bigger, as well. If you use a gel cushion, the shoe will not only be too tight, you will endure pain, as a result, as well as, stretching of the shoe and fabric.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I've always used the little scholl's gel pads that you can put in the back of your shoe on your achilles tendon area....as long as the shoes have enough room, this has always done the trick for me.


----------

